# chain keeps getting loose



## stihlgoin (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey guys, not sure what to do to correct my problem... after normal startup everything works fine... I can let the chain warm up for a little while (approx 2-3 minutes) then make a slight adjustment to tighten it... I notice that soon after cutting into some timber the chain gets extremely loose... as in 1/2 to 3/4 sag from the bottom of the bar. Even after taking the time to tighten it again it still gets loose again. 

My father-in-law told me what he thinks is the problem which could cost more than I am able to spend right now. I trust his wisdom... but wanted to get your opinions on what I may be dealing with. 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## BostonBull (Feb 8, 2006)

Sounds like the chain tensioner is gone. What kind of saw is this?


----------



## skwerl (Feb 8, 2006)

How long since you put a new sprocket on it and how dull is the chain?


----------



## retoocs555 (Feb 8, 2006)

It does sound like the tensioner is gone or at least the adjuster nut is worn down or missing.

What type of saw, what type of bar and chain set up? Is it a spur type or rim drum clutch? 

A really dull chain will do that too.


----------



## tawilson (Feb 8, 2006)

Are you picking up the tip of the bar whilst tightening? You shoudst be.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 8, 2006)

what saw....???????


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 8, 2006)

tawilson said:


> Are you picking up the tip of the bar whilst tightening? You shoudst be.



Love the ways ya said that. You talks abit like me..............


----------



## Marco (Feb 8, 2006)

tighten bar cover nuts after adjusting


----------



## stihlgoin (Feb 9, 2006)

The is a Stihl 041 Farm Boss (old) that I inherited from my dad about 4 or 5 years ago... he told me sprocket was replaced somewhere around mid 1990's along with bar, and tensioner... 

I do have one more question to ask as I forgot to include this bit of info in original post...

Just last week my neighbor pointed out that I had "burrs" on the edge of bar so he filed them down... is there any correlation between this and my chain being so loose? Just a thought... I mean a curiousity.

Thanks again for all the posts.


----------



## tony marks (Feb 9, 2006)

if u neighbor had u saw borrowed ,when he did that,, that may be your problem. 
he may have tightened it down and messed your tentioner up.. i use to keep an old saw just to loan to folks who wanted me to loan them a saw,, since i had several. this is just a guess.., good luck


----------



## cord arrow (Feb 9, 2006)

*well heck........*

.......ya gotcha' a mid-nineties bar & chain & sprocket & tensioner.

some things we really shouldn't have to tell ya...........

just sayin'...............


----------



## skwerl (Feb 9, 2006)

Go back to post #3 in this thread.


----------



## stihlgoin (Feb 9, 2006)

Hmmmm... now you've got me thinking maybe I need to replace the tensioner AND the sprocket... is this a good place to start? And is it expensive? The sprocket appears to be ok to me... at least nothing has changed over the past let's say month that would indicate to me that its a problem. Yeah the bar, sprocket, and tensioner were all replaced in 96 (talked to dad about it just a little while ago) but this saw isn't used a lot or at least hasn't been used much over the past 10 years... is this too early for these things to be worn out? 

Also, my neighbor filed the "burrs" because he said it needed to be done... I was present when this occured... he didn't borrow my saw as he has his own... my question was whether or not filing off the burrs is somehow related to my loose chain?

Do I have a worn tensioner or do I have a worn sprocket? Or am I lookin for something else here? 

thanks


----------



## skwerl (Feb 9, 2006)

The tensioner is not a typical 'wear item'. It shouldn't need replacement unless you've broken it. The sprocket is a 'wear item' just like the chain, sort of like brakes and tires on a truck. The typical replacement schedule for sprockets should be every 4-5 chains. 

Go to the Oregon or Stihl website and research the basic maintenance for chainsaw cutting systems (bar, chain and sprocket).


----------



## scottr (Feb 9, 2006)

*Worn Sprocket*



stihlgoin said:


> Hmmmm... now you've got me thinking maybe I need to replace the tensioner AND the sprocket... is this a good place to start? And is it expensive? The sprocket appears to be ok to me... at least nothing has changed over the past let's say month that would indicate to me that its a problem. Yeah the bar, sprocket, and tensioner were all replaced in 96 (talked to dad about it just a little while ago) but this saw isn't used a lot or at least hasn't been used much over the past 10 years... is this too early for these things to be worn out?
> 
> Also, my neighbor filed the "burrs" because he said it needed to be done... I was present when this occured... he didn't borrow my saw as he has his own... my question was whether or not filing off the burrs is somehow related to my loose chain?
> 
> ...


 If you pull the chain on the bar does it get tight then lose ? Are the grooves in the sprocket more than .020" deep ?


----------



## powelllake (Feb 10, 2006)

I agree with Skwerl. Unless i'm missing something inparticular with the 041 Stihl, the sprocket is the wear item and is one of the first things to look at if your chain slacks off excessively after a short run on the saw. Canadian.


----------



## stihlgoin (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Scott r...I will try to check the depth of the grooves on the sprocket and get back with you... probably won't be til tomorrow sometime though... would there be any connection to the problem i have AND the fact that the burrs were filed off shortly before the problem started? Just curious is all.

Thanks


----------



## Newfie (Feb 10, 2006)

Don't try and pin your poor saw maintainence on your neighbors attempt to help you. Deburring the bar didn't cause this to happen.

People keep asking, "how dull is your chain?" Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## retoocs555 (Feb 10, 2006)

Since nobody has mentioned this, the number one reason a bar wont stay tensioned is:











If the bar was put on without the adjuster nut lining up with the hole in the bar and tighened all the way. Thus, bending back the screw and nut so that they no longer catch on the bar. Or, breaking, flattening the nub on the adjuster nut.

This doesn't seem like the case here but if you are using a bar with the wrong mounting pattern that would do it too.


----------



## sugarbush (Feb 10, 2006)

*Loose Bar*

the problem isn't your adjuster, that's there to adjust the chain. the bar cover and nut's hold bar in place. brian.


----------

